# Vimage and FreeBSD 9.1



## BlueCoder (Feb 23, 2013)

Is anyone working on vimage and getting it working again?

Last I tried it choked and crashed with pf. And I saw a number of other related bug reports.


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 23, 2013)

Support of VIMAGE is scheduled for FreeBSD 10. Please, read *TODO* list published in wiki FreeBSD 10.


----------



## BlueCoder (Feb 24, 2013)

Perhaps I'm wrong in my interpretation. Anything "experimental" I expect to automatically be on the TODO list. To me that doesn't necessarily show that progress is being made. The feature for all I know could be pushed back to 11 or dropped if work on it stalls for too long.

I'm asking here rather than email the author because as a developer I wouldn't want to be bombarded for requests for update reports from users.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 24, 2013)

Developer questions are best asked on the mailing lists.  freebsd-current in this case.  We don't have a lot of developers here in the forums, although more show up over time.


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 24, 2013)

BlueCoder said:
			
		

> Perhaps I'm wrong in my interpretation. Anything "experimental" I expect to automatically be on the TODO list. To me that doesn't necessarily show that progress is being made. The feature for all I know could be pushed back to 11 or dropped if work on it stalls for too long.
> 
> I'm asking here rather than email the author because as a developer I wouldn't want to be bombarded for requests for update reports from users.



@wblock@ has advised you as best that is ask in mailing list. FYI, vimage feature has to mature and are expected, as I said before, to do so in FreeBSD *10*. However, you can take a look to last message posted to relating issue at freebsd-amd64 mailing list and also here in forum, maybe you can help.


----------

